# Visa run return to PI



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

Let's say need to leave PI cus visa is due.
How long must stay out of PI before returning to get new visa??
Can it be same day departure and return??
OR stay out few days per BOI requirements???
Any experiences ??
Thanks

If anybody is going to BOI (visa renew) or coming into PI (airport passport check), can you ask the question and post the answer???

Probably the BEST place to ask the question is at airport passport check when returning into PI. They would see when last time in PI on passport and can answer.
How long to stay out of PI?? Same day return ok???


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

You only need to fly out one day and return on the *next calendar day*. Just catch a late evening flight to perhaps Hong Kong and return on the next flight that arrives in Manila after midnight. Problem solved..


----------



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jet Lag...
Just for clarification,,
Are you saying need to be gone ONE day minimum??? 
So date stamped in passport must be different dates??
So can not depart and return on SAME day???

For example: 
Depart at 9am then return say...11pm, same day..is NOT allowed?? (same date??)
BUT depart 11pm then return say..9am next day is ok??? (since two different date??)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

abc12345 said:


> Jet Lag...
> Just for clarification,,
> Are you saying need to be gone ONE day minimum???
> So date stamped in passport must be different dates??
> ...


That's the way I read it. And don't forget your onward ticket.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

abc12345 said:


> Jet Lag...
> Just for clarification,,
> Are you saying need to be gone ONE day minimum???
> So date stamped in passport must be different dates??
> ...


Yes, That is correct. You must depart and return on a different calendar date. Check with a travel agency there and book a flight to a low cost destination such as Hong Kong or even Singapore. If you are still in Baguio, it's easiest to get your flight to and from Clark (Angeles). Cebu Pacific has about the best fares that I have seen
Also, if you have been in country over (I think it's 58 days?) You will need to go to the Immigration office *in Manila* and obtain an exit clearance before you will be allowed to board any flight out..


----------



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks...


----------



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for onward ticket and ECC reminder...Never hurts to be reminded..

Just curious....
Is different date depart and return BOI requirement?? law?? Nobody at BOI can answer, and searching BOI website..nothing...
A guy I saw at airport went inside BOI office, again nobody know for sure.

So where is your source for this requirement??? Just asking....
Most places hard to travel on same day anyway..Maybe except for HK via manila??

I heard a rumor before..depart morning, eat lunch at destination, fly back for dinner, same day travel....Maybe just a rumor???


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think it's that nobody knows is the problem so it's down to the immigration officer on the way in and what mood they are in. An overnight stay is always wise.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Also, if you have been in country over (I think it's 58 days?) You will need to go to the Immigration office *in Manila* and obtain an exit clearance before you will be allowed to board any flight out..


I thought that was only if you had one of the PI immigrant visa types, not for tourists?

So a tourist needs permission to leave if after 58 days?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1,

You need an ECC if you have been in country longer than 6 months (irregardless of the visa you have (13A, Tourist, BB). So at 58 days you are OK. I just left at 5 1/2 months and it was fun watching the Immigration officer doing the math in her head..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> cvgtpc1,
> 
> You need an ECC if you have been in country longer than 6 months (irregardless of the visa you have (13A, Tourist, BB). So at 58 days you are OK. I just left at 5 1/2 months and it was fun watching the Immigration officer doing the math in her head..


Thanks jon1

Is that one of those things if you forgot you could pay a simple fine at the airport and get out like people that have overstayed?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Thanks jon1
> 
> Is that one of those things if you forgot you could pay a simple fine at the airport and get out like people that have overstayed?


Nope, you have to go to a BI office. It could be quite the dilemma if you need one and don't have one.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Nope, you have to go to a BI office. It could be quite the dilemma if you need one and don't have one.


According to the BI they are cracking down on not having an ECC. Also it was previosly mentioned that you need an ECC for all visa types and mentioned BB. You don't need one for a BB. Or SRRV.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Nope, you have to go to a BI office. It could be quite the dilemma if you need one and don't have one.


So I guess one might have to pre-plan their escape haha


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

How long is an ECC valid for?

How much do they cost and how much hassle is it to get one?

Might be worth while having one all the time once past 6 months just in case.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> How long is an ECC valid for?
> 
> How much do they cost and how much hassle is it to get one?
> 
> Might be worth while having one all the time once past 6 months just in case.


Just odd IMO how it's said you can pay for over-extending at the airport but not this. I guess they figure 6 months was long enough for you to be wanted for a crime so they want to investigate you before leaving? Oops using logic again for the PI. Like the parents that think their kids can't get in trouble if they're home by 11pm lol.


----------



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

It makes sense to be gone at least over night (thus different dates stamped in passport..depart and return), otherwise same day depart and return is like never left PI. 
Again be on safe side, be gone over night...

Speaking of wise moves, why goto airport knowing you over stayed or no ECC or no onward ticket, or whatever?? thinking simply to pay the FINE at airport immigration is very very unsafe move. Never know what's gonna happen. 
Just because got away once or heard rumors, next time when you are stuck at airport, not boarding, lost money on ticket, rebooking, or worst (you gotta go) then buying EXPENSIVE ticket at airport on the spot..STUPID MOVE.

Forums like this are great service. Ask first and see what people say.
Thanks to all....


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

I asked that question at the Makati BOI branch and they told me there was no date requirement. They said all I had to do was prove I'd left the country. They did go on to say that leaving and returning immediately was a waste of money and wonder why anybody would want to do that. 

Makati BOI never made me pay the ECC fee for two years but I had to catch up before I got the exit clearance.


----------

